# Turner & George??????



## kiska95

Just took delivery of my Packer cut Brisket and Breast ribs from Turner & George. After all of the write ups excited was an understatement, Loshy thinks I'm daft!!!

However the box was dropping to bits when it arrived, soaking wet, the delivery driver thought it was going to fall to bits as he handed it over. It was in a large plastic bag but undetered I opened it up and found that inside the box (as described on line) was some 10mm expanded foam around the sides, top and bottom and 4 small ice bags. The ice bags were about halfway gone but hey it had done its job but only just. Thats recyclyable packaging for you!

*Breast Ribs*

The picture on line showed a fully trimmed rack of ribs and I had the opportunity of either a 1KG pack or 2.5KG pack. Well I'm having people over so thought get the 2.5kg pack, thinking it will be about 3 racks at about 750gm plus eacg, but no just one bone in belly with the skin removed, WTF!!!!! I could have done that with a one from Mackro!!!! Dissapointed!!!!

*Brisket*

Well I moved moved over to the Packer Cut Brisket, the 6.66KG star of the show for Saturday's BBQ. Decided to trim it and refrigerate before cooking late on Friday evening. Having watched every video there is on "trimming" a brisket (Franklins too) with a bit of trepidation I opened it up!  My first thought was wow very little fat cap just smoe snotty bits, that's great it will go straight in the smoker. But on turning it over "quell suprise" just acres and acres of hard Fat! There wasnt really a point either just Fat! Now not having had a packer cut before, i'm wondering is this me being picky??????? but all of the videos I have see it didnt look like this and they all said you need to get rid of the big sections of hard fat. But after trimming 1.3KG of fat I have had to stop.

Is this me being picky or have I been robbed??????

Posting pics on next thread as I am having problems


----------



## kiska95

Here are the Pics of the packer cut from Turner & George

Pic one is the "fat cap top" just a little fat removed from the front

Pic two is the underside after trimming

Pic three is the fat layer under the so called point (be lucky if the is half an inch of meat above)

Pic four is the excess hard fat trimmed off. 

What do you think Lads n Lasses????


----------



## wade

Hmm. You expect some fat but to be honest I would not have accepted that from my butcher.

Your photo 27 is what it usually looks like when I get it and I would then start trimming it from there.

It still looks like a good piece of meat underneath but I think the amount of fat you have had to cut off has offset any price savings that you may have expected from buying online.

Disappointing I know


----------



## kiska95

Yeah exactly what I thought Wade for £50 I would have slung that back if I could have seen it first! Lol! I thought it was just me but just far too much fat. It was from a Dexter out of north Yorkshire so I am surprised! Mind you the quality of the meat its self looks absolutely great

Do you think I should get rid of the point? to be honest its just an inch of hard fat with very little meat on it (looks like skirt to be honest) or leave it on wat de ya think????? Fat is flavour but this amount may be too much for smoking?????

The single RIB was Gloucester oldspot from York. Bugger I could have run down to these farms and got them myself
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am going to message T & G and see what they say.

Hold tight and I will let you know.


----------



## resurrected

I think I'm going to give these guys a try. They were receommended to me on a Facebook group.

http://barronsofbeeflimited.bigcartel.com/product/packer-brisket


----------



## smokin monkey

Highly Dissapointed for you. Put your trust in companies that promise the world and end up with a bag full of Fat!

I always like to see what I am buying.

Can buy some good boxed frozen ribs from Bookers, Costco do some nice half ribs, we have a Parfetts near us and they supply what look like Dinosaurs Ribs, they are that big and Meaty.

Going to see my Best Mate tomorrow, who lived across the road from me when we was kids. Buying Pork Loin @ £2.50 per Kilogram.

He's also get me a Brisket to look at???


----------



## kc5tpy

AH! Guys.  It doesn't look a "bad" packer trim to me.  NOT the best quality; a little too fatty, and at that price I would go elsewhere.  I go to the local wholesaler and I could have gotten that chunk for MUCH less.  I have done a brisket or 2 in my life.  I have never trimmed a brisket before smoking.  I don't use all the brown sugar rubs and such.  I have 2 dogs that "bark".  I don't want my brisket barking.  The same as with pork butt the low and slow cooking renders the fat keeping the joint juicy.  The hard fat cap; it really does nothing for the taste of the brisket, but it doesn't hurt it either.  This is more of a British thing.  Fatty meat?  NO! NO!  Step son does not eat streaky bacon because too much fat.  I got told in a restaurant that ribeye was " a fatty" cut of meat.  ARE YOU KIDDING??  Maybe a difference in taste buds.

I would have seasoned with S&P; maybe wrapped and in the fridge overnight and then on the smoker.  Trim it as you slice it.  Well, that is my 2 p.  MikeW gave me an American packer.  As soon as I smoke it I will post as many pictures as I can.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95

Hi Danny 
I wished I had photoed before I trimmed. I was expecting fat just not as much. I had watched a few vids to get an idea of what in theory it should look like. The  pic I took was after the trimming and is a basically what I would have expected. but my main disappointment was the point. So if I may ask what is the consensus here from those that have had packer cuts before? Should or shouldn't the point be a thick layer of hard fat with a thin layer of meat on the top? When I have watched them slicing it always appeared that the point sat on a fatty layer bout quarter inch with the meat muscle about inch and a half does that sound right?
With what I have got do you think I should smoke point on or off?


----------



## kc5tpy

Hi kiska.  I still say smoke the darn thing and trim as you slice.  Give 'er a try.  See what ya get.  Is an expensive experiment but but it is what it is.  But at least you will know.  GO FOR IT!  S&P.  Rub.  Marinate.  But slam that sucker on the smoker and see what happens.  Even after your trim; I am not convinced it will be bad.  MAN UP!  Throw that sucker on the fire!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I usually go for 325-350.  For this I would stay 225-250..  Figure 10-12 hours AT LEAST.  Go for probe tender.  For a chunk like that go for more spices than you think.  Most will run off with the fat.  Got faith in ya.  SLAM it on the smoker!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood

I'l second Smoking Monkey, I use the Ribs from Bookers, I think they are £20  a box. They have loads of meat on and they cook up beautifully.


----------



## kiska95

Hi Guys,

T & G have been back on and have apologised and are "investigating" the situation. However by way of putting things right they have offered me a repeat order free of charge. At the min I have more meat coming out of every fridge and freezer I own so what I have suggested is that I donate the order to the Smoking weekend. I have asked if they deliver it a couple of days before so I can bring it with me. What do you think????? If you guys are willing to cook it I will bring it?

I am waiting for a reply from T & G but let me know.

Brian


----------



## jockaneezer

What a generous offer Brian, I'm sure one of the guru's will be along shortly to take up the challenge, either cut would make a good demo.


----------



## bobbobbbq

If you stuck for room I will happily take some off of your hands. I will give it a warm loving home for about 14 hours at 225 lol.


----------



## wade

I think Steve was planning on doing the brisket this year. If he has not already bought one he will probably be able to use it at the meeting.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Brian.  Thanks for the offer.  Much appreciated!  I would love to try but I only cook sausages and burgers.  OH!  and under cooked chicken.  All served the same way; burned on the outside.  James will be using my big kettle.  Wade does some nice ribs though.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2

Try some apple wood with you burgers.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hey!  Thanks Dave!  I have never burned burgers with apple wood!  Thanks again for the wood Dave.  Will try it soon.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected

kiska95 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> T & G have been back on and have apologised and are "investigating" the situation. However by way of putting things right they have offered me a repeat order free of charge. At the min I have more meat coming out of every fridge and freezer I own so what I have suggested is that I donate the order to the Smoking weekend. I have asked if they deliver it a couple of days before so I can bring it with me. What do you think????? If you guys are willing to cook it I will bring it?
> 
> I am waiting for a reply from T & G but let me know.
> 
> Brian


That's good to hear Brian. Fingers crossed the replacement is better quality.


----------



## resurrected

BOBBOBBBQ said:


> If you stuck for room I will happily take some off of your hands. I will give it a warm loving home for about 14 hours at 225 lol.


Hey Bob,

Pop to the smokers weekend for the handover


----------



## bobbobbbq

I would like nothing more than to come to the weekend buddy but unfortunately life has an annoying way of getting in the way of the things we really want to do [emoji]128533[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy

Life?  LIFE??  You mean to say you REALLY have a LIFE??  So you have things to do and you also have time off?  And the Missus doesn't fill your time off?  I think I am in LOVE!  Does she like older men??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Don't answer that!  I am too old to even care; truth be known!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You will be missed buddy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bobbobbbq

KC5TPY said:


> Life?  LIFE??  You mean to say you REALLY have a LIFE??  So you have things to do and you also have time off?  And the Missus doesn't fill your time off?  I think I am in LOVE!  Does she like older men??  :ROTF   Don't answer that!  I am too old to even care; truth be known!  :icon_biggrin:   You will be missed buddy.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny


Have you been drinking by chance Danny? [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy

Well !  YES!!!!  Copious amounts!!!!

So the Missus just allows you to lie on the sofa and watch "football" on your days off?  Is that what you are saying???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Lucky man!  Treat her right!  One in a million!  Have fun.

Danny


----------



## kiska95

Hi Guys

How about this for fat in your meat, Kobe Beef @ £115.00 for 120gms on yer plate!!!!


----------



## wade

Wow ! What so they feed the cow on? Truffles?


----------

